# When I'm 64...Remember How You Thought That Was So Old, Now 64 is the New 50!



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2014)

When this song came out by the Beatles, I would think that was such a looong way away when I'd be so old.  We'll I'm getting closer and closer, around 2 1/2 years to go. Time really does fly by doesn't it? :sentimental:


----------



## Pappy (Aug 2, 2014)

I remember sitting in school, in the forties, thinking I'll be lucky to see the year 2000. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Aug 3, 2014)

I turned 65 this last June and there are only two things that remind me that I'm that age..........the Medicare card I now carry and at times the arthritis type aches/pains I get. Must add, I don't do some of the things I use to, but that b/c I don't want to wind up in the ER! My wife feels the same way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)

No Medicare card here yet ClassicRockr, but like you I still feel like I'm young.  Still hold back on anything that will 'throw out' my knees, etc.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 3, 2014)

Yep,turned the ol` 64 in June. It`s not so bad-and I`m actually looking forward to 65 and Medicare. Been insuranceless since late 2010 and it`s a little scary.....


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 5, 2014)

I remember a time when I was amazed at someone reaching 50 and still being able to walk without a cane!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 5, 2014)

Lol Shamhat, my mother had me when she was forty, a little surprise for her, she thought she had early menopause.   So I knew that 50 year old didn't walk with a cane.   I think we are a lot different than the seniors back then though, in our attitude, dress, etc.  Much younger now.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 5, 2014)

I know what you mean SeaBreeze.  Residual Hippie effect.  My Mom who's 90 still wants me to wear make-up and color my hair and fit in.  I, on the other hand, don't feel the need. The more I can do without in life, the better I feel.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 5, 2014)

'Groovin'' The Young Rascals. I loved that song!


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Shamhat, I'm much happier without the responsibility that stuff brings.


----------



## Ina (Aug 5, 2014)

Grooving on a Sunday afternoon. I was PG with my second child. I always think of that song when I think of him.


----------



## Shamhat (Aug 5, 2014)

Ain't that the truth Ina...ain't that the truth.


----------



## oldman (Aug 9, 2014)

I am 67 and retired a few years back. I was going to have to go out at 65 anyway, FAA rules. I did stay on another 2 years to train younger pilots on the big jets. I feel great and my physical is OK. I did show some slight anemia on the last physical and I am working on fixing that. With all of the fresh fruit and vegetables now available this time of season in my area, I have been really sucking down the sweet corn, new potatoes, tomatoes off the vine, beans, peas ans so on. Also, watermelon, cantaloupe, peaches 'til they come out of my ears, plums, pears, grapes and cherries. I would love to try some of those Mackinaw Peaches. 

I run 2 miles three days a week instead of the 5 days I was before the anemia, but I walk the two miles the other two days that I previously ran. I take Saturdays and Sundays off. Not much on weights, but I do carry a 3-pound dumbbell in both hands, but only when walking. I had a heart catheterization done just before I left the airline because I was getting some palpitations and the airline doctor wanted to get it checked before he would sign me off for retirement. They found the palpitations during my stress test. The cath only showed that I had what is called PVC's. Premature Ventricular Contractions. (That's a mouthful.) Anyway, the Cardiologist sent me home and told me to keep on doing what I've been doing and that everything is fine. I do have Tinnitus in both ears.


----------



## Rainee (Aug 10, 2014)

When I get older losing my hair,
Many years from now,
Will you still be sending me a valentine
Birthday greetings bottle of wine?

If I'd been out till quarter to three
Would you lock the door,
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four?

oo oo oo oo oo oo oo oooo
You'll be older too, (ah ah ah ah ah)
And if you say the word,
I could stay with you.
I could be handy mending a fuse
When your lights have gone.
You can knit a sweater by the fireside
Sunday mornings go for a ride.
Doing the garden, digging the weeds,
Who could ask for more?
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four?

Every summer we can rent a cottage
In the Isle of Wight, if it's not too dear
We shall scrimp and save
Grandchildren on your knee
Vera, Chuck, and Dave

Send me a postcard, drop me a line,
Stating point of view.
Indicate precisely what you mean to say
Yours sincerely, Wasting Away.

Give me your answer, fill in a form
Mine for evermore
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four?

Whoo!    I have lots to look forward to when I am 64 lol.. great song and love the beatles .. seeing 
my ancestor is George Harrison .. makes their songs even more special.. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eCss0kZXeyE


----------

